# Trying to tame the tools...



## GeorgeS (Feb 1, 2016)

My shop has been a mess since the day I jammed everything into the garage. I just have moved from project to project since bring the shop home from storage. I seem to be forever moving things from one place to the next. I have been trying to get ride of some duplicate tools and organize a little at a time between projects. My lathe tools have been a huge pain in the butt because they are forever in the way. Here my attemp to organize them.

The mess!




Using up some 3/4 Oak ply scraps and an old column section a coworker gave me.


 




 

 

 

 

 

 
Only thing I don't like so far is that I tried to cheap out and use three casters but I think I'm going to put a fourth under there when I put some finish on it. It's too tippy with three.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Feb 1, 2016)

Channeling your inner Kenbo I see. Looking good.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks good. Great repurposing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 1, 2016)

Are you going to put a bungee on it to keep the tools in place while moving it about? Love the use of space!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 1, 2016)

@SENC Funny thing is I am pretty OCD but the shop is one place I seem to be ok with a little mess. I don't think I could ever be as clean and organized as Kenbo! The stuff laying around without a home drives me nuts! Eventually everything will have a spot.

@ripjack13 Thank you! Those two smaller center pieces were practice turns as well. Used up a bunch of scrap for sure!

@TimR Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 1, 2016)

@Schroedc Still working on that plan. That might be a solution. The bottom one's are on a better angle, they don't move much. The top ones move a bit more.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice looking rack great idea. I notice you have some older craftsman chisels. I have the same set bought many years ago with a $69 lathe. Although they do not stay sharp long they are the best cutting tools I have. I use that little thing parting tool that is on the left in your 6th picture all the time, I can part off the top of a peppermill and use the back of the chisel to burnish with while parting and barely have to sand if it is good turning wood. I have a rack made with 1 1/2" pvc pipe to hold the tools I think it would work pretty well if I could make myself use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 3, 2016)

@sprucegum You can't beat some of those old craftsman tools. I bought a bunch of old tools as a big grab box full of stuff off eBay. Some craftsman and some handmade stuff and have used most of it. Some of them look really rough and need new handles but they do it he job. Now that they can be organized I'll work on repairing the handles between other projects. I'm very happy to have a place to put my tools besides the top of the workbench!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice rack! I started out with the craftsman tools, and still use several, I have a bunch, the newer ones are HSS and are my favorite for certain operations, the old ones are high carbon and don't stay sharp as long, but I've ground some of them for specialty tools and they are fine for that occasional use....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 3, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Nice rack! I started out with the craftsman tools, and still use several, I have a bunch, the newer ones are HSS and are my favorite for certain operations, the old ones are high carbon and don't stay sharp as long, but I've ground some of them for specialty tools and they are fine for that occasional use....


Ditto -- I've got 8 or 9 of the HSS tools and 6 of the carbon steel ones. They work perfectly for my spindle turning, when one becomes too short to use I'll replace it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 3, 2016)

I just can't see throwing something out that works. They don't frustrate me and they do the job. When they don't do the job anymore then I'll replace them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice job George. I like the design!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 3, 2016)

@NYWoodturner Thank you very much. I guess I unintentionally stole the shape and partial design from one of these. I wasnt even thinking about it until last night when I went into the basement for something and saw mine sitting down there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey - whatever works! And that does


----------

